# Ice Storm In Northern Ny----power Out --anybody Got Snow



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

hEY all...........Power out in central NY.....Ice storm
...wires down , trees etc.....AOL still working tho !
NO CABLE...BOO-HOO !!!!!!!
Got to salt the Bank tho !.....................geo

BTW: My big cranking generator is running now. 
So I have power , coffee, and heat ! Gonna 
open the bar early today cuz the homeboys will 
need heat a cold one and food ! Suppose I 
gotta have community breakfast for the neighbors.
Gotta grease them up !
HAPPY bar neighbors DON'T call the cops often!.....LOL


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

we just missed it,it was 33,4 degrees here this morning and drizzling,another 2 degrees less,and it would have been a mess.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Theres an ice storm in WNY too sonjaab. There is about 1/4-1/2" of ice and about 1-2" of snow on the road. I started my truck a half hour ago and i still can't see through the windows,,what a pain in the @$$ trying to get in the truck this morning......Had to use a rubber mallet to break the ice off around the door. This really suxs, i was supposed to be digging a pond today.......


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We had freezing rain,turned to ice pellets,then turned into wet cement.About 4" so far,but it seems like 20" it's so hard to push.Thank god we had lots of spare trip springs 

It's supposed to continue right into saturday afternoon.More freezing rain,snow and ice pellets.We'll be busy.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I got about 1/4" of ice here,used up the last of my supplies doing one of my jobs, Roads are still a mess.

Last night they had 2 large pile- ups on the bridges here. On the Patroon Island bridge on I-90 (goes over the Hudson) 15 cars piled into a jack knifed tractor trailer.

And when they were trying to clean that up had another one of about 10 cars from people who couldn't stop and hit the ones who had. 

Stores around here are out of rock salt(or they were this morning)Said they should have some 50lb bags in this afternoon.

I had to buy calcium to run through the spreader at twice the cost of rock salt.There goes the profit margin 

Plus they're saying this mess might stick around for a couple of days.

Dan


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

6+ inches up here in Adams and still coming down calling for 4-8 today and another 3-6 tonight, heavy wet stuff, got a little icing yesterday morning until temps dropped and turned to snow, looking like snow right thru Monday. It was a nice 2 days of summer here last week, lol, . Glad you guys got the ice and not us this time


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LAKE.......Yea our motel got damaged heavy in the 96-97
ice storm in Alex Bay. Insurance paid off pretty good
tho. Haven't called up there today to see if we got
clobbered up there. Snow huh?...........We will see 
here today. Gotta go get some more gas now !


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Earth,while your out banging with a hammer,walk around to the front of that ugly thing and rap the front end a couple times,can't hurt to try


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Has to be one of the worst storms we've had this year as far as the ice.

LOL, 
Sitting here typing this I heard a knock on the front door and It was Stephen(wxmn6) with the toolbox I had asked about that he had for sale. 

Stephen,

I want to say thank you for bringing it up In this lousy weather.it could've waited till the roads were better. 

Sharp looking truck. I didn't realize that you had bought an extended cab.

I looked at a GMC one just like it but in blue with a 8' fisher straight blade new for $36,000 up at the GMC dealer near Rt. 155


Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL...........Now its Snowing !!!!!!!!!!! Supposed to
be 42 here tomorrow ! Bar is rocking.... the pizza
shop is open across the street. They are running on
a generator. Sure tastes good!.................geo


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

We got about 4-6 inches of that sleet/freezing rain/snow mix. The town trucks were going in the ditches this morning, and wiping out mailboxes including mine oh well i missed it get my truck back tomorrow and get to try and plow all this mess


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

We have been hammered since Thursday night with snow. I snowed all night and into the late morning today. 

About 4:00 this afternoon it started up again and is still pouring down. Its around 22o here in Western New Hampshire.

Iwould estimate the total coverage at 10 inches back about 5or 6 this evening.

We'll see what the morning brings besides more work.

Vince Panaroni


----------



## farmertim (Dec 5, 2002)

*winters back!!!*

Hey you east coast guys better get use to look'n at that snow and ice I'm sending some cold @$$ air your way.
We had ice build up all day yesterday and and it started to snow about 5 o'clock last night and hasn't quit yet but it isn't adding up.
We have had 25 mph winds for 40 straight hours and the snow just moves around on the ice.
The wind has changed directions about 4 times so the snow just moves around wherever it is blown to.
Tomorrow it may reach 32 but by monday morning it is supposed to be 7 degrees with a high on monday of 19.
So much for spring and we still have 4 feet of frost to get rid of.
All this lovely stuff is headed your way.. 
good luck.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Ice stayed on the trees all day Friday here. Looked really sweet. About 15 miles west of here (Grandville) they just have rain. Here it's about 2 inches of slush on the roads and it is going to get to 25 tonight. The boss says don't plow it you'll do more damage than good. I guess even if he changes his mind it will be set in stone LOL. Supposidly we are going to get an inch or two of snow on top of that but I don't see where it's coming from on the weather map. Lots of electric out and trees down in the road. 
I talked to a friend driving on the 402 at about 11 PM. He said there was about two inches of ice on the road.  He couldn't see the lines at all. He only saw three cars after Sarnia and he was about 80 km east of the border. He had to stop about every 10 km to clean off the windshield cause the DF couldn't keep it clean.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

We got a nice sleet/ice mix overnight,it started around 2am,still coming down now.


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

We got about 2" of ice/sleet/snow yesterday. Had to plow some ARC houses last night. We got about 2" more of this mess last night. Heading out soon to clean up this mess at the rest of my stops. I thought we had four seasons.:realmad:


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

They forecast 10-18", depending on who you thought was lying the worst. Been under a winter storm WARNING since Thursday evening, they finally dropped that.

We got about an inch of fine "pellet" snow with a hint of sleet on top of it. Radar shows we're out of the precipitation at this point. Threw a bit of salt about and will wait and see how the rest clean off by tomorrow afternoon. If needed I'll hit the commercail stuff then so they will be clean for Monday morning.


----------



## lwnmwr1 (Mar 20, 2003)

we got about 4 or 5" inches here in central vermont.plowed out commercials and older folks this a.m will go out onite after basketball to finish the restof my black top. not pushing any of my gravel or dirt. any truth to the forecast of snow on monday nite or tuesday???


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*nope*

No snow here just a 1" coating of sleet Its a worthless mess ......can you tell i dont do sanding ! Hey Geo see you at the edmunds Caddy forum


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YO!.. B White: Whats your handle over there ? The
host can be a PIA. Killed the Deville thread....... 
Now a lot of the Caddy heads hang at 
www.gmforums.com
or www.cadillacforums.com

What kills me if a plowhead comes over there 
either having a problem or looking to shoot the 
breeze about plowing.
Nobody gives a rats butt. Some of them would
rather CRY about a dash rattle or something 
stupid with their driveway queen trucks ! 
When I post a link to PS where they can get 
some help or rap the host sends me a
nasty e-mail that sez NO POSTING to other sites ! 
WTF!

Have you ever been to the Plow site BBQ in
Poughkeepsie yet? Awesome time. I been
to the last couple of them. Its a great day-
nite trip. Ya can even bring the family ! We
always go solo....MO' fun without the old ball
& chain !!!!!..............LOL

I used to live in Marlboro ! Is the Log Cabin Tavern
still there? I have a t-shirt from there......
Worked at Tony Romas on rt.9 when it first opened
in the 80s ! Keep on postin...................geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL>>>> Power still out and having a state of 
emergency in Oswego. Cayuga, Northern Syracuse
areas..........
The weather guessers are calling for a BUNCH of 
snow here ! Just what we need !
Generator still crankin' and a bunch of folks are
still staying here. I think if i see another kid I
will strangle them!................
But at least everybody fed and warm here and the
BAR has been CRANKING ! $$$$$$$$$$$$
Keep warm all !..........................geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALLL..................Calling for snow tonite !
Got 10 power trucks and crew hanging at my motel.
They are from Montreal Canada and say more on way
to turn power back on !......................geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YO !...............Power finally back on for me !
Since i am on the main line we got power at about
5:30 pm.........Still a lot of folks with none.........
Still have folks staying here ! Thats cool. My 
generator served me well for 24 hrs. running for 4
days and nights.....All the locals have been fed and
boozed ! Thank god SCHOOL will be open tomorrow !

BTW: Its snowing like crazy here now.....Must be 3-4
inches on the parking lot ! Thats OK the bank pays
per push! You KNOW they are gonna pay !

Feast or Famine Guys !.................................geo


----------

